# Welcome to the power of ten.. Amazing..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

As it says on the tin


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Indeed
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-881465.html#881465

Dave


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Interesting but the 70's pseudo music did my head in.

Karl


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

The reason for 70s music is it's date: I used to show this to my students in the 70s!

I also used it on a regular basis for "parent's evenings" - it is a remarkable set of images, processed on an old IBM mainframe, I believe.

Gordon


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Powers_of_Ten


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> Indeed
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-881465.html#881465
> 
> Dave


OMG 8O I have stolen your thunder, so sorry I should have checked your past post's....


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Err, no you shouldn't. I thought as you liked the film you may be interested in the contributions on that thread. Sorry.

Dave


----------

